# clay target thrower!!!



## mhayes (Apr 17, 2008)

I am thinking about buying a do-all trap. I have a single one now that has alot of age to it not even sure of the brand any more. Cabela's has them for $349.00 it is the double trap that slide into the reciever hitch on your truck. it has a seat and all. A shop down the road has one he said he would sell for 300. he has had it for along time that is why  I'am asking about it. does anyone have one, are they worth the money? Is there a electric model out there for not much more that would do a better job?  Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Apr 17, 2008)

Bass Pro has the electric Do all  thrower  on sale for $399 until Sunday.  Their regular price is $549. You can get them a little cheaper online but $399 is pretty good considering you don't have to pay shipping.

Hooks to a 12 volt battery and you can load it with 50  clays and it has a long cord with the trigger.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 18, 2008)

If you stay with a manual trap, the Lincoln Falcon is 5 times the trap of the Do-All for just a little bit more money.

http://www.lincolntraps.com/prices_manual.html

If you want an electric trap, the motor and mechanicals on this trap are much better than on the Do-All:

http://www.howellshootingsupplies.com/1113170.html

Harrell Howell will probably be coming to a gun club near you, and you can save on shipping if that is important.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 18, 2008)

The do all electric traps are great and will last you a long time, if you use it as much as most folks do. before I spent ANY money on a manual trap I would seriously look at the do all Confederate jay mentioned.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have the do all aerial assault.  It is very user friendly and you can adjust it for different distance.  You can also get a wobbler attachment to make it more random.  It's a lot of fun and hassle free.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Apr 20, 2008)

Got mine Friday nite at Bass pro!  I have 2 buddies that already have one and they work good.   Like I said in my earlier post they are reg priced at $549 and on sale through today or tomorrow for $399..... Best part is I got a 10% discount post card in the mail last week so I got another $40 marked off. Wound up paying  just $360

Wobbler attachment is only $32 and they have them too


----------



## mhayes (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I am headed there tonight.


----------

